# Quiz time...



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

The weathers pretty grim outside, and i've not made it to the pub - so - thought i'd start a little quiz. This will either be very easy or very hard depending on your knowledge of Old world amphibians. First person to identify all 4 pictures correct will win from myself 2 juvenile pairs of either Yellow bellied toads or Alpine newts (your choice which) - however you will be responsible for collection and i will have to be satisfied that they're going to be maintined in a fair and humane manner . So, let's see how you do...

Picture 1










Picture 2










Picture 3










Picture 4


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hi al can i try out but not win though i would be honoured to keep some of your phibs 1 massive guess is it oh god can't find it too old brains gone bombina veriagata? 2marbled newt sorry no latin i should be shot even if its wrong 3rana temporia will be gutted if thats wrong ho hum


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oh any out of 3


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Hi Stu,

I need all 4 right from the same member before i can (or they!) reveal what's what - you could get 3 of the 4 right and then someone sneak in with the one you got wrong already armed with 3 correct answers . 

Sorry pal - you know the rules!

Good effort,
Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Bombina bombina,
Triturus pygmaeus
Rana temporaria
Lyciasalamandra luschani


OR NOT!!!!!!!


Good comp mate whatever the outcome, kudos to you!!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oops:blush: sorry dude just tierd and over exhuberent at the same time great comp though .i


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Another good effort from the bloke painted in black and yellow (btw you need to text me your numbers and Paul's email address again as i got a new phone today to replace the broken one - my old sim has not stored the numbers! Same number btw )


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

1.Bombina Variegata
2._Euproctus platycephalus_ 
3.Rana temporia 
4. _Speleomantes italicus_


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Good effort from Mustang, and Ben - ta for text!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Way to hard for me I no thefirst one im
sure mr polywog would ace it!


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can i try again?


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

If so can i change 2 to _Triturus marmoratus_


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Way to hard for me I no thefirst one im
> sure mr polywog would ace it!


We shall see Jay, we shall see . And right at the end of it i'll do a one off bonus picture to win some Bufo viridis viridis - True European green toads. I can see already what species i'm going to have an excess of this season


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

mustang100893 said:


> Can i try again?


You're welcome to try as many times as you like Mustang

Cheers
Al


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah um stupid me, just realised your in Dorset so even if i won then i'm a bit screwed :whistling2:.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

green toad
Pyrenean newt
marsh frog
crocodile newt


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

mustang100893 said:


> Ah um stupid me, just realised your in Dorset so even if i won then i'm a bit screwed :whistling2:.


None will be ready for collection till end of June onwards so plenty of time to organise a trip down to Dorset at some point over the summer - i will be happy to hold the chosen animals for the winner.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> green toad
> Pyrenean newt
> marsh frog
> crocodile newt


Another good effort Tom

Cheers
Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Frog
Newt
Frog
Newt


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex M said:


> Another good effort Tom
> 
> Cheers
> Al


 ah i'll leave it there love my phibs but i really don't know know what these guys are plus i can't take the prises atm any way

what the hell one more 

_green toad
Pyrenean newt
pool frog
crocodile newt_


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Frog
> Newt
> Frog
> Newt


And we have a...

LOSER :no1:

Yes, cracking effort Harvey


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> ah i'll leave it there love my phibs but i really don't know know what these guys are plus i can't take the prises atm any way
> 
> what the hell one more
> 
> ...


Sorry Tom


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I'm never gonna get the newts/salamanders but I'll guess the frogs.

1st pic - Definitely Bombina something... I'll say Bombina bombina but I can't get a proper look at the fingertips - you could be being sneaky and it could just be an orientalis.

and the other looks a little 'Bufo' to me :hmm:. Maybe I'm silly for suggesting that.
Maybe it is Rana temporaria but I can't see the bottom of the spine that sorta comes up if you know what I mean.

I give up 

Nice quiz, Al. I have no space for additional frogs anyway!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I'm never gonna get the newts/salamanders but I'll guess the frogs.
> 
> 1st pic - Definitely Bombina something... I'll say Bombina bombina but I can't get a proper look at the fingertips - you could be being sneaky and it could just be an orientalis.
> 
> ...


Nothing sneaky with the first pic Harvs, it's exactly what it looks like so if you think it's orientalis you stick with that. And i'm sure if you hoovered your floor you could make some more space


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Nothing sneaky with the first pic Harvs, it's exactly what it looks like so if you think it's orientalis you stick with that. And i'm sure if you hoovered your floor you could make some more space


I can't tell ye olde Bombina apart.
I already have 7 vivs in my room!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't tell ye olde Bombina apart.
> I already have 7 vivs in my room!


I'm going to take some pics next week of my different Bombina's and post them up, dorsal and ventral views (which will also show they all have a different shape to them) as i feel it's high time we had a sticky on the subject (if Lotte agrees of course) - confusion over them seems to crop up with regularity and once people see side by side pics of particularly brown B.orientalis (Oriental fire belly - obviously ) and B.bombina (European fire belly), i would hope it will make identification all the easier. To me, orientalis and bombina do not look remotely similar in shape etc and the pictures will illustrate this fact - you will never need to check the fingertips again (which isn't always a 100% accurate method anyway, variations do crop up).


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> I'm going to take some pics next week of my different Bombina's and post them up, dorsal and ventral views (which will also show they all have a different shape to them) as i feel it's high time we had a sticky on the subject (if Lotte agrees of course) - confusion over them seems to crop up with regularity and once people see side by side pics of particularly brown B.orientalis (Oriental fire belly - obviously ) and B.bombina (European fire belly), i would hope it will make identification all the easier. To me, orientalis and bombina do not look remotely similar in shape etc and the pictures will illustrate this fact - you will never need to check the fingertips again (which isn't always a 100% accurate method anyway, variations do crop up).


Sounds good! Definitely do it.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

jaykickboxer said:


> Way to hard for me I no thefirst one im
> sure mr polywog would ace it!


I wouldn't be so sure. Here's my guess

Bombina bombina
Euproctus montanus
Rana arvalis
Hydromantes italicus


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Here's my guess
> 
> Bombina bombina
> Euproctus montanus
> ...


In that case here's mine too:whistling2:


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

Bombina orintals 
Eproctus monotanus
Ranna arvalis
Hydrmantes italicus


mine lol


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

1.Bombina bombina
2._Euproctus platycephalus_ 
3.Rana temporia 
4. _Speleomantes italicus_


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Or 1.Bombina bombina
2.Triturus marmoratus 
3.Rana temporia 
4. _Speleomantes italicus_


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

haha i love this, such a good idea :2thumb: buttttt i'm not gonna try


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

_Bombina bombina_
_Euproctus montanus_
_Rana arvalis_
_Speleomantes italicus_


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Go on then i will have a go....

Bombina orientalis
Triturus marmoratus
Rana temporia
Speleomantes italicus

Anywhere near??


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

or....
Bombina orientalis
Euproctus platycephalus
Rana temporia
Speleomantes italicus. :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent quiz Alex.:2thumb:

My guesses
1. Bombina Bombina
2. Triturus pygmaeus
3. Rana temporia 
4. Ambystoma macrodactylum 

? mostly guesses:blush: apart from 1&2


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Here's my guess
> 
> Bombina bombina
> Euproctus montanus
> ...


Well, you can be sure as we have as winner - Well done Andrew, whom got it first. Although the old school Hydro's are now known as Speleomantes, it's obviously the correct caudate in question. PM myself Andrew and let me know what you want as your prize (although i'd be surprised if you weren't overun with juveniles of those 2 species yourself ).

Cheers Al

Now folks, if you bare with me - i will find a 'challenging' picture for the bonus prize, which is of course open to all on here.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

hes like a frog legend! although u seem to be the same alex einstiens of the frog world! i personaly no alot about pointless things!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> hes like a frog legend! although u seem to be the same alex einstiens of the frog world! i personaly no alot about pointless things!


I'm more like Frank Spencer of the frog world (Google him), but thankyou Jay for kind words r.e Einstein (you were complimenting my hair right?)

Cheers
Al


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm happy to leave the prize in the pot for another competition, give someone else a chance to win them : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha I no who frank spencer is and nah I never even noticed u updated ur pic,


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> I'm happy to leave the prize in the pot for another competition, give someone else a chance to win them : victory:


You leave me with no choice but to put together another one Andrew  - I would offer the prizes to the next person who gave the same answers but for obvious reasons i don't think this would be quite fair. So, new quiz it shall be then... 

Cheers
Al

(Hope the marmoratus are doing well for you btw)


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Haha I no who frank spencer is and nah I never even noticed u updated ur pic,


I'm sure there'll be many on this forum who don't know who FS is - We're showing our age here Jay 

Cheers
Al


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I can't believe I got it right but missed it by a few hours and with a new latin name, good idea to start again with a new competition..
Awaiting new quiz.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

kettykev said:


> I can't believe I got it right but missed it by a few hours and with a new latin name, good idea to start again with a new competition..
> Awaiting new quiz.


Yes, you were unlucky there Kev but i couldn't give it for obvious reasons (though i don't doubt you genuinely got them all correct). I will have a stab at doing another quiz for you later on this evening (probably around 11ish though).

Cheers
Al


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Found the caudata pictures, guessed the Bombina and the blue colouration of the R.arvalis gave it away.


----------

